# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Tiger shrimps VS Bee shrimps

## YES

hi all..
what is the main different between these two species?..
used to see the tiger shrimps(or Bee shrimps) at the old FF road.. now hard to find even at Lor Halus..
anyone know where can get one..
thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## MECH

Tiger Shrimp (below)


Bee Shrimp (below)


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sherchoo

Wah.....  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

I like!!!!!

----------


## Simon

MECH is our shrimp guy aka HeiBee king :Razz:

----------


## kelstorm

errr.. what is their role in planted tank?? same as yamato???

----------


## MECH

HeiBee....hahaha :Wink:   :Razz:   :Smile: 

Role : let you see and enjoy......they r algae eater.....

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 3/12/2002 11:49:02 PM 
> 
> errr.. what is their role in planted tank?? same as yamato???
> ----------------


for show rite?

----------


## hwchoy

wah lau MECH, you make me sibeh gian... please post if you see any for sale.

----------


## YES

thanks MECH..
very nice pic.. taken..
are those shrimps taken from ur tank?..
any idea where can find it now?

----------


## MECH

Yes they r from my tank

Sorry, I don't know where to find them now
I will let you know if I see them at any LFS
By the time I post here usually there will be no stock because usually it's limited and I buy all [ :Grin: ]  :Razz:  

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## benetay

belly nice...

----------


## hwchoy

what kind of price the tiger shrimp?

----------


## MECH

$1 only (6mths ago)

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Simon

choy, u may wanna check out nature, ask chan if he wanna order for u... or Ben at tiong bahru

----------


## buzzmario

where is Ben at tiong bahru?
i mean the address.
thank

 :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

Chan can do that? Oh wow must pay him a visit already. Thanx for the tip Simon.

----------


## YES

$1 good buy.. where u bought from..MECH..? last time i got it at $3 fr the old FF road..
so can order fr Mr Chan.. haha.. thanks for ur info.. :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

OK, Nature Aquarium (Chan) can order tiger shrimps at $1.50 minimum 50. Takes a few days to deliver.

However, you need temperature below 26C. If you have temperature below 30C you can expect mortality rate of 50-66%. Also you need strong lights (4W p gal) to achieve the strong colours.

He has some in his display tank, very hard to find, check with Chan if you want to see it.

----------


## hoppinghippo

why don't we pool together to make up the min 50 shrimps? and does he sell bee shrimps?

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/16/2002 9:25:52 PM 
> 
> why don't we pool together to make up the min 50 shrimps? and does he sell bee shrimps?
> ----------------


ok.. guys.. i will take 10 shrimps either one will do.. 
 :Smile:  
anyone else..?

----------


## BFG

ok, sign me up for 10 also. :Smile:  Pls post when the shpt will due cause me working shift lah. Thanks!

B.F.G

----------


## hwchoy

alamak, 50% mortality rate. Order ten and you may end up with only 3-5. Myself I will probably take 20-30 just to be safe. You know how shrimps disappear in your tank.

----------


## subzero

> ----------------
> On 3/16/2002 11:04:10 PM 
> 
> alamak, 50% mortality rate. Order ten and you may end up with only 3-5. Myself I will probably take 20-30 just to be safe. You know how shrimps disappear in your tank.
> ----------------


Hey choy i received your message,
I will take 20 pieces.. Are these shrimp imported from Hong Kong? Maybe it'll be good to put in the office since Air-con is always on.

----------


## hwchoy

no no, someone breeds it locally that's why it only takes a couple of days. Yah, let's put some in the office. And some at home.

ps: I trim many leaves from my cockscrew, and the latest new leaves looks quite small and narrow. Maybe you should try it.

----------


## hwchoy

BFG and Yesser, I ordered 50 from Chan. This is for myself and office kaki. If you want to join in can you please quickly quickly let me know by email [email protected] or SMS me 98571222.

The problem is you need to collect the same day or risk them dying. I have no problem collecting and splitting with my office kaki the same day. You guys may be more tricky. I am from Tampines and the office is in Ayer Rajah. If you guys still want to join in the order please let me know ASAP.

and what about hoppinhippo?

----------


## Edwin

i bought some similar Tiger shrimp in HK recently. (HK$30 for 20.) Saw one lfs with bright red color shrimp selling at HK$100 for one.[ :Knockout: ] very nice and xpensive too.

here is some picture taken in HK lfs.
http://photos.yahoo.com/petlovers2116

----------


## benetay

edwin, kekeke erm...don't mind me asking can help us get apisto and send them over?

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/17/2002 5:11:36 PM 
> 
> BFG and Yesser, I ordered 50 from Chan. This is for myself and office kaki. If you want to join in can you please quickly quickly let me know by email [email protected] or SMS me 98571222.
> 
> The problem is you need to collect the same day or risk them dying. I have no problem collecting and splitting with my office kaki the same day. You guys may be more tricky. I am from Tampines and the office is in Ayer Rajah. If you guys still want to join in the order please let me know ASAP.
> 
> and what about hoppinhippo?
> ----------------


sorry for the late reply..
i have sms u..  :Smile:  
will get fr u 10 shrimps.. can u sms me when u r going to take the shrimps fr Mr Chan.
thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

BFG and yeser, I try to add your order to Chan. May not make it as he is supposed to get them today. So no promises.

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/18/2002 9:37:26 AM 
> 
> BFG and yeser, I try to add your order to Chan. May not make it as he is supposed to get them today. So no promises.
> ----------------


thanks alot for ur time and effort..
hope to get fr u.. even 1 shrimp will do..  :Smile:  
once again.. thanks u

----------


## hwchoy

Guys (BFG, yeser and hoppinhippo), only managed to reach Nature after noon and they have already delivered the shrimps. Since there are three of you interested suggest you get together to make another order.

If you want I can send your mobile number to each other so you can arrange. You can also wait a bit to see how my shrimps fare (ie how many left) you might change your mind, or I can also chip in for more shrimp (depending on how many survive lah).

Sorry it didn't make it. I let you all know the outcome.

----------


## hoppinghippo

choy: thanx for trying!

yesser, BFG: how many each do you want? I want 10 myself. 

Anyone else want to share? I think it's a gd idea to wait for choy's feedback b4 buying too! btw what are tiger shrimps' feeding habits?

----------


## YES

hi.. 
just got this new from art..
Tampines Pro pet also selling the shrimps but not very sure which type..
so guys i will go down there sometime this week and see..
at the same time see how the shrimps fare at hwchoy's tank..
cheers 
 :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

no problem, sorry again it didn't work out. Yesser, if you want pictures I'm afraid you wouldn't get very good ones as they take a while and strong lights to get the good colour.

I get the impression Propet is quite X. However, do pop by and let us know if it's the real mccoy.

----------


## BFG

Hwchoy, thanks 4 trying.

Hoppinghippo, I would like 2 purchase 10 also. Where do u live? Me stay in Simei.

B.F.G

----------


## subzero

I have got 20 pieces of it together with Choy, I will post a picture of it in my holding container soon. Will be back

----------


## hoppinghippo

BFG: I stay in bukit timah. you and me tog 20 total, need more 30 shrimps!

----------


## subzero

I've took some pictures of tiger shrimp i just bought from nature. Sorry for low-res pics as i don't have a good digi camera. 

Tiger Shrimp

I've bad experiences with shrimp, please give some advice on how i should do to keep them healthy and type of food to feed them. Thks.

----------


## maxteo

BFG and HoppingHippo: I am interested in the remaining 30's. Staying in simei too.

----------


## hwchoy

hoppinghippo, yeser wants 10 as well, check with him.

----------


## hwchoy

SITREP(H+6)6 hours after insertion (wah sounds like commando hor?):

upon debus into the insertion zone, the twenty-shrimp tiger force dispersed into the vegetation rapidly while attempting to merge into the local population. Temperature of insertion zone: 28.5C, OPFOR: one section Dwarf Neon Rainbow scouts.

Current activity: Tiger force maintaining constant territorial patrol while avoiding OPFOR. Casualty at H+6: 0 [: :Smile: ] [: :Smile: ] 

Next SITREP in 24 hours.

----------


## hoppinghippo

yesser: you want 10?

maxteo: you take 20 only can?

so its 10 for me, 10 for bfg, 10 for yesser, 20 for max

choy: your report strength very good!

----------


## maxteo

hoppinghippo: no worries, i believe chan take min orders of 50, not 1 pkt = 50. so we can order more if needed.

if die die must order 50, then 20 also fine with me.

max

----------


## hwchoy

yes, chan can do more than 50. you may want to let him know to pre-pack in the quantities (if he is willing or he ask his supplier to prepack) cos yesterday we turned his shop into a shrimp packing factory [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

Oh BTW one of you must go and order and prepay. Then on the delivery day suggest all to go and pick up and pay each other. Let me know when you order cos I might want to tag on a few more [: :Smile: ] 

Any one knows what these things eat? I saw them behaving just like the malayan so assume they are eating algae.

----------


## Simon

choy, they will eat anything, from algae, bloodworms, dead leaves

----------


## hoppinghippo

choy: so far no casualties rite? sitrep pls! heh...

ok ok let's finalise the order:

me: 10
yesser : 10 (yesser pls confirm!)
bfg: 10
max: 20
choy : ???

----------


## hwchoy

let you know tonite, must wait for last light you know [: :Smile: ]

----------


## BFG

err....I tot choy got his already? Can Chan ask his supplier 2 pak in bags of ten? Don't want 2 mess his shop lah.

B.F.G

----------


## subzero

Not sure if i'm too late, i would like to have 10 pieces

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/19/2002 1:43:17 PM 
> 
> err....I tot choy got his already? Can Chan ask his supplier 2 pak in bags of ten? Don't want 2 mess his shop lah.
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


surrender to the tiger force... gian already mah, maybe ten more for the office tank 
[: :Smile: ]

----------


## BFG

hahaha.....Choy, u sure 10 enuf meh? U are being pulled into the dark ...Tiger shrimp side! Prepare to be assimilated.....into the dark Tiger shrimp side!! kekeke

B.F.G [ :Grin: ]

----------


## maxteo

sorry guys, my orignal order is 30.
so to confirm,

hoppinghippo: 10 
yesser : 10 (yesser pls confirm!) 
bfg: 10 
max: 30 
subzero : 20
choy : ???

max

----------


## ryan

hey hey hey!!!!!!!
am i too late? i also want!!!
[ :Grin: ]  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

can get me a bag of ten please??? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## subzero

> ----------------
> On 3/19/2002 2:30:32 PM 
> 
> sorry guys, my orignal order is 30.
> so to confirm,
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 
> yesser : 10 (yesser pls confirm!) 
> bfg: 10 
> ...


Hey Max,
I will be getting only 10... not 20. Think you know that i just got 20 yesterday.

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/19/2002 4:24:09 PM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 3/19/2002 2:30:32 PM 
> ...


wow.. so many reply for second round...
im so sorry.. quite buzy.. with my homepage.. forgotten to take a look here..
ya.. i will take 10 Shrimps..

who will go and buy? when?
thanks alot guys..

----------


## cbph

Since Subzero only want 10pcs and not 20pcs, can I have the balance 10pcs?

----------


## hwchoy

hi cbph, there's no max (unless no more supply) so you can order what you want. Subzero will probably take 25 (I include my order in his to make life simple).

----------


## hwchoy

OK, SITREP H+1: Tiger force has dispersed completely into operation zone and currently living off the land, no airdrop of supplies required. KIA: none observed. MIA: can't tell, too much concealment. Some member of the force observed carrying out covert ops under the cover of glosso.

Next SITREP H+2.

----------


## subzero

Anyone has info online about these Tiger Shrimp? Like where is it native to? What food does it best feed on etc... Please share

----------


## Simon

kekekee.. perharps the 'HeiBee' king aka MECH can comment :Razz:  

this might help, but its on the Bumble bee shrimp but the requirement shld be the same Neocaridina Sp.II - The Bumblebee shrimp Algae eating shrimps

----------


## hoppinghippo

latest order, pls amend if necc

hoppinghippo: 10 
YES : 10 
bfg: 10 
max: 30 
subzero + choy: 25 
cbph : 10 

total : 95

----------


## MECH

:Razz:  Forced/Arrowed to speak .......

Just as what Simon said their req. is the same as Bee shrimp
Heard they r from CHINA
This Tiger shrimp is easy to keep.......
good water condition is the key.......
just maintain a temperature of 26 deg C or below
at 27-29 you will lost some of them ,the ELITE 1 will surive
provide them with lots and lots of moss or riccia and hiding ground ........
it's good to add Black Water Extract for them.....

And in no time ,you will become 'HeiBee' King of Kings :Razz:  

Hope this information help .....

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## chrisyeo

I would like to have 20. Hope I'm not late. Who can I contact for the shrimps.

----------


## hwchoy

SITREP H+2: hey hey! still no casualty. temperature is at 29.5! Hope it stays this way [: :Smile: ] [: :Smile: ]

----------


## hwchoy

and before everyone starts "I want 20!" remember the price is $1.50 each, and the size is only 5-15mm, smaller than most Malayans. But even the 5mm ones are very good looking.

Oh, and expect 50-60% mortality rate if you have temperatures higher than 26C although so far mine seem to be doing very well (eating, eating and pooping) at 29C.

----------


## ryan

> ----------------
> On 3/20/2002 1:37:05 PM 
> 
> latest order, pls amend if necc
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 
> YES : 10 
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 
> ...





> ----------------
> On 3/20/2002 1:37:05 PM 
> 
> latest order, pls amend if necc
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 
> YES : 10 
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 
> ...


[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/20/2002 1:37:05 PM 
> 
> latest order, pls amend if necc
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 
> YES : 15 
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 
> ...


[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
----------------
[/quote]

ok.. guys.. total is 130.
who should we contact? maybe u give us ur hp. no so we can give u a call and pass the money to u first or u guys want to meet up at Mr Chan place to collect? :Smile:  
cheers  :Smile:

----------


## chrisyeo

latest order, pls amend if necc 

hoppinghippo: 10 
YES : 10 
bfg: 10 
max: 30 
subzero + choy: 25 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 
Chris : 20
total : 105 + 20 = 125

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/21/2002 8:51:29 AM 
> 
> latest order, pls amend if necc 
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 
> YES : 15 
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 
> ...


ok.. now is right.. 
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## subzero

Thanks simon for those links, it's quite hard to find information about shrimp in the internet(in english). I guess there are plenty of Japanese and Chinese sites around but not in Ang Mor region.

Who is going to order? We should finalise the quantity now.

----------


## hoppinghippo

ok let's finalise it:let's all fill in your contact nos. so in a way it's also a confirmation of your order. then I suggest whoever's free and has the money order first , then we all go down to collect and pay tog?

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
YES : 15 
bfg: 10 
max: 30 
subzero + choy: 25 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 
Chris : 20 
total : 130 
cost: 130X1.5 = $$195

----------


## kc

Wah, everybody is buying Tiger shrimps. I also thinking of buying too but not now. 

I rummynose just got some kind of disease. White patches like substance on it body. This happen few days after I feed them with daphnia. Shit. 

Will order later.

----------


## ryan

> ----------------
> On 3/21/2002 1:07:30 PM 
> 
> ok let's finalise it:let's all fill in your contact nos. so in a way it's also a confirmation of your order. then I suggest whoever's free and has the money order first , then we all go down to collect and pay tog?
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
> YES : 15 
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 
> ...


darrel u free arnot? this sat we both go down and order lah... but must get some of the others to come also... then u can pass me stargrass!
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## maxteo

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
YES : 15 
bfg: 10 
max: 30 Max : 98511545
subzero + choy: 25 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610
Chris : 20 
total : 130 
cost: 130X1.5 = $$195

hmm, we order so many.. better ask for discount!!!

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/21/2002 6:31:06 PM 
> 
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
> YES : 15 : 97440399
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 Max : 98511545
> subzero + choy: 25 
> ...

----------


## benetay

Simon do you remember me getting 50 alone lolz...

----------


## nizz

> ----------------
> hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
> YES : 15 
> bfg: 10 
> max: 30 
> subzero + choy: 25 
> cbph : 10 
> RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610
> Chris : 20 
> ...



Am i late? Anyway, i added my order abv together wif contact no. If can, pls add me in, otherwise, it's ok.

Nizz

----------


## benetay

kekeke nIzz you also gian ah...=)

----------


## nizz

Bene: Yah lor...try lah. No harm, except to my pockets.

Nizz

----------


## benetay

Me that time got 50 myself and try, nice for the eyes ugly for the money...

----------


## ryan

how long did they last for? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## cbph

Want to confirm my order of 10 little tigers. My contact number : 95123305.

----------


## benetay

they do last quite long just liek malayan shrimps just that they got colours

----------


## subzero

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
YES : 15 : 97440399
bfg: 10 
max: 30 Max : 98511545
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610
Chris : 20 
total : 130 
cost: 130X1.5 = $$195

hmm, we order so many.. better ask for discount!!!
----------------
[/quote]

----------------
[/quote]

----------


## nizz

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523
YES : 15 : 97440399
bfg: 10 
max: 30 Max : 98511545
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610
Chris : 20 
Nizz: 10 (96884545)
total : 140 
cost: 140X1.5 = $210

----------


## chrisyeo

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
YES : 15 : 97440399 
bfg: 10 
max: 30 Max : 98511545 
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610 
Chris : 20 : 98278508
Nizz: 10 (96884545) 
total : 140 
cost: 140X1.5 = $210

----------


## BFG

Wah, from 50pcs now become 140 pcs. Ok then here's my contact nbr:96364927-BFG

BTW, who is ordering n when could I pass the money?

B.F.G

----------


## BFG

[quote]
----------------
On 3/22/2002 11:32:05 AM 

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
YES : 15 : 97440399 
bfg: 10 :96364927 
max: 30 Max : 98511545 
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610 
Chris : 20 : 98278508
Nizz: 10 (96884545) 
total : 140 
cost: 140X1.5 = $210 

----------------

----------


## LeAnne

1 for $1.50?
hmm can i have 10 ?

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/22/2002 12:32:30 PM 
> 
> 1 for $1.50?
> hmm can i have 10 ?
> ----------------


ya.. better now we got 150 shrimps easy to order fr Mr Chan.. can u leave ur hp no. thanks u
cheers 
 :Smile:

----------


## hoppinghippo

Leann, fill in your contact no. below. ok so only cbph left. so who has the $$$ to pay first? I can go order but don't have the cash. 

Nizz: heh, kena influenced....

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
YES : 15 : 97440399 
bfg: 10 :96364927 
max: 30 Max : 98511545 
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610 
Chris : 20 : 98278508 
Nizz: 10 (96884545) 
Leann: 10 (??)
total : 150 
cost: 150X1.5 = $225

----------


## LeAnne

> ----------------
> On 3/22/2002 12:46:29 PM 
> 
> Leann, fill in your contact no. below. ok so only cbph left. so who has the $$$ to pay first? I can go order but don't have the cash. 
> 
> Nizz: heh, kena influenced....
> 
> hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
> YES : 15 : 97440399 
> ...

----------


## YES

hi hippinghippo
where u stay.. maybe can pass to u later..
have u call Mr Chan to place the order.. so we can go and take tommorr or sunday..
thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## LeAnne

hi i got one problem.. i'm going oversea this sunday for a few days..
back by thursday only so u all when then order?

----------


## chrisyeo

I also will be away this weekend, I'm thinking of ordering direct from Chan a pkt of 50. Just called him, he says need abt 50% deposit 1st. Will let you all know by tonight whether I'm getting direct from him.
Cheers

----------


## hoppinghippo

ok ok, me and Ryan will most prob go tom to order, meanwhile chris you let me know by tonite? and chris and leann, I"ll see if I order first but tell Chan to hold the delivery and you arrange with him when you want to collect? 

Yes: I stay in bukit timah.

----------


## hoppinghippo

latest update:

chan will check and let me know if supplier has 150 shrimps. he says mon there's a delivery so if I order tom, collection will be on mon. 

so is collection on mon ok? pls let me know by tom morning. 

choy: since you bought before, can try and bargain with chan for discount?

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/22/2002 4:07:23 PM 
> 
> latest update:
> 
> chan will check and let me know if supplier has 150 shrimps. he says mon there's a delivery so if I order tom, collection will be on mon. 
> 
> so is collection on mon ok? pls let me know by tom morning. 
> 
> ...


ok.. me will have 15 shrimps. will collect on monday.
thanks alot 
 :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Monday is ok 4 me too! Btw who do I pass the money to? Will the supplier prepack the shrimp in 10/15 in one pack so that we don't mess Chan's place?

B.F.G

----------


## chrisyeo

Sorry guys, I have just ordered a pack of 50 from Chan, will be collecting on Mon. Please go ahead without me. So the order shd be:

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
YES : 15 : 97440399 
bfg: 10 :96364927 
max: 30 Max : 98511545 
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441 
cbph : 10 
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610 
Nizz: 10 (96884545) 
Leann: 10 (96952632) 
total : 130 
cost: 130X1.5 = $195

Cheers

----------


## cbph

May I know Monday collection at what time?

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
YES : 15 : 97440399 
bfg: 10 :96364927 
max: 30 Max : 98511545 
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441 
cbph : 10 (98262674)
RYAN : 10 ryan(duhh) 93683610 
Nizz: 10 (96884545) 
Leann: 10 (96952632) 
total : 130 
cost: 130X1.5 = $195

----------


## ryan

OKOK ITS LIKE THIS... darrel and i go order saturday... we will split cost for deposit first... but!!!
I cannot make it on monday to collect... unless someone staying around yio chu kang/ang mo kio/yishun/seletar hills can help me collect and then pass to me? 

haiya! chris! why u go order first? if we order in bulk then have better price what!!!!!! sheesh!!! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

why don't u change your order to 10 or 20? then easier for him to pack? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

haiya nevermind lah YES... subzero and choy also odd number... so cannot make all packets of 10... sigh...[ :Knockout: ] 

hoppinghippo: 10 Darrel :97634523 
YES : 15 : 97440399 
bfg: 10 :96364927 
max: 30 Max : 98511545 
subzero + choy: 25 Subzero(Ben Yau):94885441 
cbph : 10 (98262674) 
RYAN : 20 ryan(duhh) 93683610 
Nizz: 10 (96884545) 
Leann: 10 (96952632) 
total : 130 
cost: 140X1.5 = $210

FINAL!!!!!!!!!!! 

__________________THE END____________________

[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

Hi, if it'll make it easier Subzero and I will increase to 30. Either 25 or 30 is OK. Thanx. Please let us know Monday when to collect, please all remember to bring cash otherwise hopppinhippo will have to help Chan wash fish tank [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Let aim to meet in the evening there and have a chitchat or coffee session lah. We can even form a tiger shrimp interest group hor?

Nizz, do you want me to collect for you?

----------


## BFG

OK then, confirm Monday evening BFG will b there around 1900hrs.

B.F.G

----------


## ryan

haiya... monday i have first day of school after 4 months plus... dunnoe what time i finish... hope i'll reach there by 7...

----------


## chrisyeo

Sorry lah, I tried to bargain with him, he still say cannot and starts talking about history "lesson" . I might order some more later after I test out this 50 first, my 4ft tank has 300 malayan shrimps also can't see anything.....so now for 5ft, I might need more. 

You might think I'm crazy, actually I am preparing this 5ft planted for my aro....with 30 c. tetra, cories, pencil fish...... 

So far I'm quite successful with my 4ft, of course there are some victims here and there but overall only 10% MIA or KIA., that's why more daring to try on a 5ft.

----------


## hoppinghippo

me, leann, ryan and ben(subzero) went down today to order and chan says only 50 shrimps can be confirmed available, might have more but not much. so how? I think to be fair, those who went down today should get and the others order the next time round? any violent objections?

----------


## hwchoy

Darrel, I think the order list is more or lest in sequence of precedence, other than leann who went down. Suggest to follow your scheme, allocation to be first for those who went down, and then by sequence in the order list.

As for myself, my order is merged with Subzero's, suggest to put me at the bottom of the list, since I already have them, let others have a chance to enjoy.

So, I still see you there at 1900 to get your stargrass OK?

----------


## BFG

Oh man, miss again! Wow this shrimp is hot! YES, u still interested, maybe both of us buy 50 n split 25 ea lah. We miss again lah, twice already. How? Hoppinghippo, thanks 4 the effort u put in! Now I'm afraid there's a mad dash 2 acquire this little buggers.

B.F.G

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/23/2002 8:14:02 PM 
> 
> Oh man, miss again! Wow this shrimp is hot! YES, u still interested, maybe both of us buy 50 n split 25 ea lah. We miss again lah, twice already. How? Hoppinghippo, thanks 4 the effort u put in! Now I'm afraid there's a mad dash 2 acquire this little buggers.
> 
> B.F.G
> 
> 
> ----------------


ok.. let do it... i sms u later  :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

provide them with lots and lots of moss or riccia and hiding ground ........
it's good to add Black Water Extract for them.....
----------------
[/quote]

Mech, when u say provide them with lots and lots of moss or riccia, u dun mean that they eat this i hope...

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/23/2002 8:14:02 PM 
> 
> Oh man, miss again! Wow this shrimp is hot! YES, u still interested, maybe both of us buy 50 n split 25 ea lah. We miss again lah, twice already. How? Hoppinghippo, thanks 4 the effort u put in! Now I'm afraid there's a mad dash 2 acquire this little buggers.
> 
> B.F.G
> 
> 
> ----------------


lelong lelong... hot tiger shrimp for sale... twenty available only...

$68,888 each, lucky price [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

your aro vegetarian huh? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

> ----------------
> On 3/23/2002 8:05:40 PM 
> 
> Darrel, I think the order list is more or lest in sequence of precedence, other than leann who went down. Suggest to follow your scheme, allocation to be first for those who went down, and then by sequence in the order list.
> 
> As for myself, my order is merged with Subzero's, suggest to put me at the bottom of the list, since I already have them, let others have a chance to enjoy.
> 
> So, I still see you there at 1900 to get your stargrass OK?
> ----------------


take the stargrass darrel gave me also... i already have the plant growing wild in my tank... but didn;t know it was called stargrass... actually took 2 dying stalks from my friend when he bought a packet of it... thought it was some minature amazon sword... oh and i threw away a handful of it last week while trimming... haha...
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## LeAnne

i can't find anyone to help me take on mon.. sigh.. think u can see who else wants it or cancel my order  :Sad: 
sobsob..

leaving sg at 6.00am.. bye guys

----------


## MECH

> ----------------
> Mech, when u say provide them with lots and lots of moss or riccia, u dun mean that they eat this i hope...
> ----------------


Moss or riccia is something like a fortress and a source of food for shrimp

If your shrimp breed and your tank have lots of moss or riccia the fries have very high chances to surive and *you will be the 1 selling not buying*  :Razz:  

They will eat some of your moss or riccia as food usually when there is no or little algae but don't worry they don't eat all unless you have too many...

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## BFG

Hwchoy, u selling ur 20pcs? Maybe me n Yes can get from u. Where u stay? Yes, wanna try 10pc 1st?

B.F.G

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/24/2002 10:45:53 AM 
> 
> Hwchoy, u selling ur 20pcs? Maybe me n Yes can get from u. Where u stay? Yes, wanna try 10pc 1st?
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


Aiyah, BFG, the price is $68,888 lah  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## BFG

Wah lau Hwchoy, tot u joking! I told Yes u joking lah then see ur latest msg. Seriously wat kind r they? U got lock ur tank ah. Wait tomolo hear from news 20 prawns stolen $68,888 ea! Maybe can train ur Tigers platoon to secure the tank perimeter...lol!

B.F.G

----------


## benetay

this is the longest tread up to date [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

BFG, not a bad idea, if someone offer $68,888 for the tiger shrimp, I will give free the rest of the tank, hahahaha [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

if I'm the breeder, I'll stir up some publicity, like getting Esso to adopt it for joint marketing, getting 3 Div to adopt it as mascot, etc...

then raise the price to $10 each [: :Smile: ] [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Simon

I have moved this thread here, becoz its no longer related to planted tank

----------


## hwchoy

Simon, shrimps are not fish, right? So if this goes on you'll need a shrimpkeeping forum [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Simon

trying to be farney har

----------


## MECH

Monday...Happy day  :Wink:  ...Got your shrimp ???

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## BFG

Yup.....got mine already! Met with Darrel,Yes,Hwchoy n Subzero. Shrimp now loose in the tank. Btw, anybody knows the tell-tale sign if shrimp is uncomfortable with the water temp?

B.F.G

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 3/25/2002 9:52:25 PM 
> 
> Yup.....got mine already! Met with Darrel,Yes,Hwchoy n Subzero. Shrimp now loose in the tank. Btw, anybody knows the tell-tale sign if shrimp is uncomfortable with the water temp?
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


How about it turning red like cooked prawns...

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 3/25/2002 9:52:25 PM 
> 
> Yup.....got mine already! Met with Darrel,Yes,Hwchoy n Subzero. Shrimp now loose in the tank. Btw, anybody knows the tell-tale sign if shrimp is uncomfortable with the water temp?
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


How about it turning red like cooked prawns...

----------


## Simon

we will act restless, swimming around the tank, hang out near the surface, colour change

----------


## BFG

Hi guys! Came back from work this morning n saw only 2 left in my tank. I was afraid that tigers gone the way malayans do. My malayans also left 2 pcs. Either they r good at camo or become breakfast already. My occupants-

Neon tetra-20
Red eye tetra-10
Red fin tetra-5
Black tetra-10
Malayan-2 [originally 10]
Tiger-2 [originally 10]
Puffer-1 [Purchase 2gether with tiger shrimps]
Cories-2 species 6pcs each
Swordtail-1

Anybody knows whether the culprit is present in this list?

B.F.G

----------


## Simon

prime suspect - Puffer

----------


## YES

wow!..BFG.. only two left!!..
i think u should check again .. they might be hiding..
hope u can find more under the driftwood or plants u have..
cheers  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

err....Simon, the puffer was purchase the same day as I got the shrimp. Earlier was looking at the puffer, it looked lost- blur, like forgotten wat it was supposed 2 do. I was thinking of getting another puffer. I know that that is overkill but I believe i got a healthy population of snails 2 support 2 puffers. Or I could wait another day 2 see the results.

B.F.G

----------


## MECH

I think your shrimps maybe hiding ......

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## subzero

my shrimp is doing fine and still very active, i've put lots of moss, unwanted riccia(with algae) and some floating plants in the tank, no other fish. I might consider to put in some malayan too. Hopefully they'll breed soon.

----------


## nizz

BFG...my prime suspect wld be the puffer as well....it eats crustaceans. Anyway, I've got a puffer looking for a new home. Do tell me if u r interested....give it to u....

Nizz

----------


## BFG

Hi Nizz, how big is that puffer in ur fish tank. Hahaha...[ :Grin: ] 

B.F.G

----------


## nizz

The little fella's abt 1cm long. Very cute.

Nizz

----------


## BFG

Nizz, maybe 2nite can meet? U going down 2 Petsafari 2nite?

B.F.G

----------


## BFG

How about it?

B.F.G

----------


## nizz

BFG

Can. SMS me at 96884545. Thx.

Nizz

----------


## LeAnne

still have or not.. just got back.. see i so good come back only come into AQ.. :P

got anymore spare for me or not .. sobsob..

----------


## BFG

Leann, how many u wan 2 buy?

B.F.G

----------


## LeAnne

at least 5  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Ok, I may wan 2 buy around 30. So need some more people.Btw 5 not enuf, wait they MIA on u!

B.F.G

----------


## LeAnne

choi.. 5 lah.. testing 1st  :Smile: 
no money also [ :Knockout: ] 



> ----------------
> On 3/28/2002 11:57:15 PM 
> 
> Ok, I may wan 2 buy around 30. So need some more people.Btw 5 not enuf, wait they MIA on u!
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------

----------


## BFG

oic.....

B.F.G

----------


## LeAnne

so how was it on monday?
how many came?

----------


## hoppinghippo

me, choy, subzero, bfg, yes turned up.

me want some more too, mine are also MIA, tho saw one last nite. but I think have to wait a while for the next delivery. 

Ryan: just some advice, if you don't want the shrimps, it'd be most courteous to at least inform me before hand and not have me call you to find out instead after waiting long for you to turn up. not only does it screw up my arrangements, it also means others here who would like the shrimps but didn't get them initially could have gotten them in the end had I known earlier and informed them to collect. Just rem that I"m doing this for free.

----------


## hwchoy

wah lau, 6 pages already, this tiger no horse run.

----------


## LeAnne

relax relax.. now that i'm back.. so when u guys ordering again ^.^




> ----------------
> On 3/29/2002 9:56:18 PM 
> 
> me, choy, subzero, bfg, yes turned up.
> 
> me want some more too, mine are also MIA, tho saw one last nite. but I think have to wait a while for the next delivery. 
> 
> Ryan: just some advice, if you don't want the shrimps, it'd be most courteous to at least inform me before hand and not have me call you to find out instead after waiting long for you to turn up. not only does it screw up my arrangements, it also means others here who would like the shrimps but didn't get them initially could have gotten them in the end had I known earlier and informed them to collect. Just rem that I&amp;quot;m doing this for free.
> ----------------

----------


## nizz

Darrel....errr....am i still in the list?

Nizz

----------


## BFG

Leann, u wan...Nizz, u wan...Hwchoy how about u? I also wan some more. Is this enuf already?[ :Grin: ] 

B.F.G

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 3/30/2002 10:53:03 AM 
> 
> Leann, u wan...Nizz, u wan...Hwchoy how about u? I also wan some more. Is this enuf already?[] 
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


give that man(BFG) a tiger!..  :Smile:  
so BFG getting how many this time?..
cheers  :Wink:

----------


## BFG

I think 20pc should be enuf. YES, u also wan ah?

B.F.G

----------


## YES

no.. next time lah.. :Smile:  
most of my tiger shrimps still around.. this morning saw 14 out of the 20.. only 6 MIA. 
cheers  :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

hey BFG, you playing the Hokkien Tiger Time song while looking for your shrimps  :Wink:  

I have quite enough for the moment. All of them seems to be doing fine. Three of you (with LeAnn and Nizz) should be able to take up 50.

----------


## LeAnne

oh boy i want i want  :Smug:

----------


## nizz

LA &amp; BFG

If u all wan, i'll just take 10...BFG &amp; LA can take 20 each. SMS me at 96884545 to settle when to get.

Thx

Nizz

----------


## subzero

Max managed to get 10 Bumble Bee shrimp for me, it is very similar to Tiger except it has black patches rather then strips. oh yeah another different is that it has a fatter body. Personally i think tiger is nicer, maybe have to wait for the color to come out.

----------


## hoppinghippo

BFG : I want 20!!

----------


## LeAnne

i just want 5  :Smug:

----------


## BFG

Aiyoh, I only free this Saturday lah. Maybe that day I would go down to Nature 2 order lah.But the next week on the 14th is my off day also, so maybe I arrange with Mr Chan to deliver on the 14th. So if ok, let's start the ball rolling!

BFG -20pcs h/p:96364927
LeAnn -5pc
Nizz -10pc
Hoppinghippo-20pc

Pls edit this msg 2 confirm n also ur hp pls.

B.F.G

----------


## nizz

> ----------------
> BFG -20pcs h/p:96364927
> LeAnn -5pc
> Nizz -10pc (96884545)
> Hoppinghippo-20pc
> 
> Pls edit this msg 2 confirm n also ur hp pls.
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


Thx BFG! I can wait...14 is fine...

Nizz

----------


## hoppinghippo

I can wait too! ok so here's the list..

BFG -20pcs h/p:96364927
LeAnn -5pc
Nizz -10pc
Hoppinghippo-20pc h/p : 97634523

----------


## LeAnne

hippinghippo has my number right :P




> ----------------
> On 4/1/2002 8:54:48 AM 
> 
> I can wait too! ok so here's the list..
> 
> BFG -20pcs h/p:96364927
> LeAnn -5pc
> Nizz -10pc
> Hoppinghippo-20pc h/p : 97634523
> ...

----------


## hoppinghippo

leann: I think BFG getting for us this time round, rite BFG?

----------


## LeAnne

orh ... here's my number ^.^
BFG -20pcs h/p:96364927 
LeAnn -5pc 96952632
Nizz -10pc 
Hoppinghippo-20pc h/p : 97634523 






> ----------------
> On 4/2/2002 12:20:47 AM 
> 
> leann: I think BFG getting for us this time round, rite BFG?
> ----------------

----------


## nizz

BFG -20pcs h/p:96364927 
LeAnn -5pc 96952632
Nizz -10pc (96884545)
Hoppinghippo-20pc h/p : 97634523 

Hello...don remove my no. leh...

Nizz

----------


## BFG

Yup, I'll go n order this saturday! Anyone wan 2 join me? Perhaps can go to other lfs that I've never been to.[ :Grin: ] 

B.F.G

----------


## LeAnne

me  :Smug: 



> ----------------
> On 4/2/2002 10:27:50 PM 
> 
> Yup, I'll go n order this saturday! Anyone wan 2 join me? Perhaps can go to other lfs that I've never been to.[] 
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------

----------


## LeAnne

still going or not i very free lehz !!!

----------


## BFG

Of course Leann, this saturday I am going 2 nature.Can confirm wat time 2 meet at Nature?

B.F.G

----------


## hoppinghippo

I can't cuz I"m at work now... sigh.... happy shopping you two!

----------


## LeAnne

np  :Smile:  u take care

----------


## spilopterus

Can I place an order for myself too? how much do the shrimps cost? My mum likes shrimp so yup... 10 perhaps if it cost a dollar a piece. [ :Grin: ] 
90119908

contact me lah, maybe pass to Leann then I can exchange the jewels with her and the shrimp too.

----------


## LeAnne

just now we go order liaoz.. need to wait for 2 mths .. 1 is $1.50

----------


## BFG

Yup, confirm ordered the shrimps at 1325hr. There is a queue of 2 months 4 the shrimps. HoppingHippo, Leann n Nizz, I will inform u when Mr Chan gets the shrimps.

B.F.G

----------


## hwchoy

wah, two months queue, two months can get a car already lehz [ :Knockout: ] 

anyway, just to update on my tiger force, report of casualty has been coming in from the field. Physical body count (dog tag retrieved) confirmed at 5 so far (out of 35).

*Temperature at area of ops:* 28-30C



*OPFOR:*
section-minus dwarf neon rainbow
*non-combatant:*
1 company Malayan2 section Yamato (doing very well)1 section otosection-minus SAE2 section dwarf pencilsection-minus cardinal

----------


## BFG

Hwchoy, must get new enlistee!

B.F.G

----------


## hoppinghippo

choy: heh powerful sitrep you have there!

BFG: thanx alot! appreciate the trouble!  :Smile:

----------


## nizz

BFG: Thx for the trouble pal. We'll meet up for coffee or something when we meet to transact. Off topic...howz puffy combs (dat's wat i called him)?

Nizz

----------


## BFG

err.....Nizz, Puffy went 2 fish heaven. Feed it with bloodworm but it refused 2 eat. Took a couple of snail but 2 days later.....Sorry.[ :Embarassed: ] That's the skinniest puffer I ever saw.

B.F.G

----------


## nizz

BFG...prob more my fault...sorry too.

Nizz

----------


## NinjaFly

nizz .. puffy as in the dwarf puffer fish?

Heehee, I called it Puffy too! 
Cute little fellow.

----------


## NinjaFly

Had been in dilemma whether to get the shrimps or not...
Decided to get some... but was too late as BFG has placed his orders  :Sad: 

Anyone else wanted to get some more tiger or bumblebee shrimps? Can include me in? If so, I would want approx 10~20.

----------


## nizz

Hait Ninjafly!
Me talking abt the dwarf puffer. Cute little fella....but verocious fin nipper too! I feel guilty for its death...put it in isolation coz it nipped me wife's bettas' fins &amp; didn't feed it any bw. Hope the puffer gods forgive me....

Ninja-san...where u staying? If in tampines, can check ProPet for the tiger or bumblebee shrimps. They sometimes have stock.

Nizz

----------


## BFG

Nizz, Propet got Tiger? Confirm? Never see them but bumblebee shrimp only.

B.F.G

----------


## LeAnne

nizz hope u see this.. where is propet? i'm thinking of going there tmr.. thanks..  :Smile:

----------


## MECH

Blk201D Tampines St21

----------


## LeAnne

oh thank very much ^.^




> ----------------
> On 4/10/2002 11:44:40 PM 
> 
> Blk201D Tampines St21
> ----------------

----------


## nizz

Yeah LA...ask for a Mr. See...call him first lah at 7873606...he's the most knowledgable there....the rest u can't rely on.

BTW, it's at #01-1171

Nizz

----------


## LeAnne

thank u nizz ^.^

----------


## NinjaFly

Hiya Nizz!
I also had a dwarf puffer. Cute little puffy with eyes rolling around. Actually, I also like this little guy. If not for his ferocious nipping skills, I would have placed him in my community tank. Imagine Puffy nipped off most of my 20+ neon/cardinal tetra. Hey! That guy even eye himself on my big Gurami. In the end, I had to take it out and put it in a small little plastic tank (15x8x :Cool: cm in the office. Hopefully, he can't make it and pass away in peace in cold water.  :Evil:  

Guess what? With water so cold at 21-22 deg, Puffy is still survive happily and healthy. I had placed a zebra danio with it but surprisingly, the fins of my zebra danios was left in peace. Now I can even take a few glances at my fish even when in office! Very tough guy, even with irregular water change. I just run tap water occasionally for the tank and Puffy is still swimming around rolling its eyes looking for food.  :Smile:  

BTW, I lived in Jurong West area and I don't see a shop selling any shrimps like Tiger/bumblebee. Seen ghost/malayan shrimps though. One shop selling 50 malayan shrimps at $8. [: :Smile: ]

----------


## BFG

Guys, just came back from Propet. No malayan, bumblebee n tiger at all! Maybe someone came n bought the whole lot. But I saw a weird kind of fish. Asked the owner n was told it was a shoe fish, saw only the underside of the fish.

B.F.G

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 4/11/2002 9:57:57 PM 
> 
> Guys, just came back from Propet. No malayan, bumblebee n tiger at all! Maybe someone came n bought the whole lot. But I saw a weird kind of fish. Asked the owner n was told it was a shoe fish, saw only the underside of the fish.
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------


Someone has been going around snapping up all the shrimps! Today was at GenX and they don't even have Malayan. But there are lots of Wood Shrimp.

----------


## LeAnne

not me hor.. i brought only 14 bubble bee shrimps at 5.00pm  :Smug: 

was at genx at 6.00pm.. all today hor :P

----------


## LeAnne

i saw that a couple of times now c328 has it .. its known as the salt pan sole fish from australia  :Smile: 




> ----------------
> On 4/11/2002 9:57:57 PM 
> 
> Guys, just came back from Propet. No malayan, bumblebee n tiger at all! Maybe someone came n bought the whole lot. But I saw a weird kind of fish. Asked the owner n was told it was a shoe fish, saw only the underside of the fish.
> 
> B.F.G
> ----------------

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 4/12/2002 1:27:08 AM 
> 
> not me hor.. i brought only 14 bubble bee shrimps at 5.00pm 
> 
> was at genx at 6.00pm.. all today hor :P
> 
> 
> ----------------


wah deh, hei-bee Ann  :Razz:

----------


## LeAnne

[ :Grin: ] can meh .. i like hei bee  :Razz:  





> ----------------
> On 4/12/2002 3:12:09 AM 
> 
> wah deh, hei-bee Ann  
> ----------------

----------


## NinjaFly

no hei, no hei bi. I had forgot to cover my tank and the last of my shrimps jumped out of my tank and become heibi already. *sign* 

LeAnn .. so good, you got the bumblebee shrimps. My tank no more shrimps.

----------


## LeAnne

might be fish chasing it for water not good.. cos mine never jump out except that one time that i have my first yamatos .. they all died on me sobsob..

----------


## BFG

Hi all!

LeAnn, Hoppinghippo n Nizz, Nature call n inform me that the shrimps will be ready by Sunday. Hope u all are free on that day.

----------


## LeAnne

oh ****.. i just spent my money on corys sobsob.. :/ so how? when to get?

----------


## BFG

Chan told me on Sunday but I'm working leh. Start at 1500hr shift. Still thinking.

----------


## LeAnne

i'm working today also.. 
11pm going off soonz  :Smug: 




> ----------------
> On 6/2/2002 10:46:38 AM 
> 
> Chan told me on Sunday but I'm working leh. Start at 1500hr shift. Still thinking.
> ----------------

----------


## BFG

Where are the 2 guys, Nizz n HoppingHippo?

----------


## charleslyk

I'll take about 10 (tiger???) if anybody passes..

----------


## joestoys

is the tiger shrimps..... the same as those sold at the market??? tiger prawn??? [:0]

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 6/3/2002 3:02:30 PM 
> 
> is the tiger shrimps..... the same as those sold at the market??? tiger prawn??? [:0] 
> ----------------


see page 1 of this topic [: :Smile: ]

----------


## hoppinghippo

I collected my 10 prawns oredi. so far one KIA. sigh.....

----------


## YES

hi all..
anyone going for Mosquito Shrimps!!.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

YES, where to get mosquito shrimp? Is this the one with colours, spots and a sharp pointed head?

----------


## YES

yes.. that the one we saw at nature last time.. u told me it was also called rocket/mosquito shrimps..  :Smile:  

i have called Mr Chan just and he told me he got no supplier for the mosquito shrimps.. was also told that rainbow and Ben from TB used to have it.. guess we need to check out there someday..  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

Tropical apparently used to have, but the supply very patchy. If you see any make sure to call me OK. 98571222, I definitely want!

----------


## MECH

Mosquito shrimp for happy viewing  :Razz:  ...........


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

wah lau, hei-bee king, you damn suay one you know, make us all damn gian, and no supply, how how how? maybe tonight I go burglar your place  :Razz:

----------


## MECH

hahahaa [ :Grin: ] 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## weileong

i take 10 too.

----------


## lorba

hi all, new in the shrimp forum. I am interested in keeping shrimps but wonder if clown loaches can live in peace with tigers and bumblebees? I have a trio of these loaches. Would it help if i create lots of small hiding holes in between rocks at the back of the tank, covering with moss?

Anyone going to place order anywhere? I live in simei.

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 1:43:31 PM 
> 
> hi all, new in the shrimp forum. I am interested in keeping shrimps but wonder if clown loaches can live in peace with tigers and bumblebees? I have a trio of these loaches. Would it help if i create lots of small hiding holes in between rocks at the back of the tank, covering with moss?
> 
> Anyone going to place order anywhere? I live in simei.
> ----------------



wow lorba.. 4 month ago thread.. u must have been searching very hard for tiger &amp;amp; bee shrimps..  :Wink:  im not sure if clown loaches can be kept w tiger shrimps.. only know that they eat snail.. if u want can get bigger size yamato shrimps to try first.. yes.. it would definitely help the shrimps if u provide them with hiding rock/driftwood/moss... cheers  :Razz:

----------


## enlivo03

Hey hey, Lebon is selling cheaper than the ones you are all getting only $0.60 per pcs. They are also big and lively. Heard that he is also selling other type of shrimp. Just want to tell you all this lobang................. :Smile:

----------


## zulnaldo

> ----------------
> On 11/16/2002 6:23:59 PM 
> 
> Hey hey, Lebon is selling cheaper than the ones you are all getting only $0.60 per pcs. They are also big and lively. Heard that he is also selling other type of shrimp. Just want to tell you all this lobang................. 
> ----------------


bro,
where's this lebon you talking about?

----------


## vinz

Zul,

He's a forumer.

----------


## Mez

Ive been following this thread for months now..
Dont let it end now! Buy more shrimps![ :Grin: ]

----------


## stormhawk

hoppinghippo, i know of a shop in the bukit timah area that has bee shrimp for sale. though i'm not sure of the price i can enquire. if u like i could try asking whether it's possible to order cos the uncle usually has a small batch of bee shrimps at any time.

c328 used to sell bee shrimps at $1 each. i bought about 6 and all conked out within a week. must have been my dwarf cichlids at work  :Evil: . by the way, i saw this peculiar looking shrimp at c328 once. it looked just like the feeder glass shrimp but in this case it was mottled. looked as if it had a snowy appearance. grey-black base colour with white spots. anyone knows about this particular shrimp?

----------


## Irn-Bru

count me in for 10 too... prefer the tiger species... thanx

----------


## jhseah

Bought another 10 of each tiger and bee shrimps at Lor Harlus 35F (Ganges) for 70cts each.

----------


## freakysix71

nice :Razz:

----------

